# Which country got these?



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I was just wondering if you could please let me know which country has the 2.5 badge in chrome stuck to the tailgate of the xtrail?

I've seen some pics of 2 xtrails with 2.0 and 2.5 badges at the back, but not sure which country the originate from?



















Also, which country offers the additional side mirror that is fitted to the front mudguard? (pic is shown below)










Any help or information would be appreciated, as I'm after these 2 items.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

This one reeks of JDM 

When we get CBU units from Japan,whether they be Nissan Patrols, Mitsubishi Pajeros or Toyota Landcruisers, they usually come with those additional mirrors.And since Japan is RHD, they usually place it on the LHD side to aid in parking.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The little rear view mirror comes on the JDM X-Trail. The rear badges I've seen on some X-Trails from Malasia and Indonesia.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys.

I managed to locate the rear badges through a member from Malaysia.

So, is this little rear view mirror available as add-on accessory or does it come as part of the mudguard construction and design?

I've seen some Honda CR-Vs here in Australia with this side mirror and I know that the Australian CRV doesn't have them, so they must have added them afterwards.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

From the pics I've seen Jalal, they seem to be just screwed on directly to the fender.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought mine in the Philippines and it has the badges (although mine is debadged) and the fender baby mirror as standard.


----------



## Fuzzo (Jan 12, 2006)

none of the x-trails here (japanese or singapore versions) come with the badges. the mirror is standard on most of them though


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

I believe the mirrors are a legal requirement on certain types of vehicle in Japan. It may be that the Hondas you've seen are used vehicles that have been imported from Japan. Being a RHD country we see quite a few around here.

There's an importer of used Japanese vehicles a few miles away from my home and his forecourt is full of seldom seen models (such as the wonderfully named Mazda Bongo), often fitted with this mirror.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Ron, I would probably wait until I can find an OEM mirror to ensure it fits properly.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

I have contacted the factory here in PH and according to them, my baby fenders mirrors are nissan OEMs (bolted on the right fender since we are LHD) but only available on the top of the line x-trail and pick-up models and not sold seperately. Sorry but it's not available in the accessories counter.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jape said:


> I have contacted the factory here in PH and according to them, my baby fenders mirrors are nissan OEMs (bolted on the right fender since we are LHD) but only available on the top of the line x-trail and pick-up models and not sold seperately. Sorry but it's not available in the accessories counter.


You have shattered my dreams 

Hope is still there, that I might be able to score this from a "smashed-up" exy somewhere at the wreckers 

I waited for the engine cover for over 2 years and I can wait for this mirror too LOL

NOTE: What happens if this mirror get smashed on the top of the line exy which has it in the Philippines? Will nissan sell the owner the whole fender because of it?? :thumbdwn: Doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

My guess is that this little mirror has a reinforcing plate of some sort under the fender. Just bolting it to the sheetmetal would be too flimsy for oem, although it would be ok as a later addition as long as you didn't expect it to take much of an impact without bending the sheetmetal.

Old yank tanks with free-standing chrome mirrors had reinforcing plates under the sheetmetal. The mirrors would mount without them, but were not as secure.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The X-Trail's front fenders are polycarbonate, so any impact to the fender mirrors would likely be absorbed by the fender as well when it flexes.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

brrrrrrrrrr
Unless its -17 deg C..... that our temperature this morning, then it shatters, right Stephen?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> brrrrrrrrrr
> Unless its -17 deg C..... that our temperature this morning, then it shatters, right Stephen?


Yeah, especially when there are lost shopping trolley's flying around in this weather. hehehe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*LOL.. I forgot*

These fenders don't crack.. they shatter.. as Marc had to remind me of.. sigh..bad memories....




ValBoo said:


> brrrrrrrrrr
> Unless its -17 deg C..... that our temperature this morning, then it shatters, right Stephen?


----------

